# Opinions on 600W hps



## EYORE (Jun 4, 2015)

After researching I have to decide between Apollo an IPower .Both are the same setup and $ 180 aprx.
I would like any thoughts on the brands.
Thank you


----------



## MR1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Don't use either myself but I found that Amazon usually has a lot of reviews if you can find it on their site.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 4, 2015)

With the many digital ballast brands out in the market today, how should you determine which to invest in? Here at Apollo Horticulture, we pride ourselves in offering the most conscientiously designed, constructed and tested ballast in the industry. Comprehensive lab tests shows that Apollo Horticulture E-ballasts is more efficient than the traditional magnetic ballasts, producing up to 30% more lumens. This translates to a reduction in our carbon footprint, something everyone can smile about. Apollo E-ballasts will not only replace the inefficient magnetic ballasts of yore, but will stand up to and surpass any brand of digital ballasts available today. Many of the sought-after features are found in every single one of our E-ballasts, including the dimming ability, built-in cooling fan, and radio frequency protection. Coupling all that with our standard 3 year, no-questions-asked and 100% hassle-free warranty, Apollo Horticulture ballasts have become the visionary grower&#8217;s go-to instrument of choice for affordable high-performance, environmentally-friendly E-ballasts.


----------



## mindtrip (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm a new grower, so my experience is limited.  But I've been using an Apollo 600w setup and I've had no trouble with it whatsoever.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks, G13.  I like companies that are green and making efforts to make growing more environmentally friendly than chasing after the all-might buck.


----------



## EYORE (Jun 5, 2015)

I decided on IPower,so thank you an I will post on it.


----------



## bwanabud (Jun 6, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> With the many digital ballast brands out in the market today, how should you determine which to invest in? Here at Apollo Horticulture, we pride ourselves in offering the most conscientiously designed, constructed and tested ballast in the industry. Comprehensive lab tests shows that Apollo Horticulture E-ballasts is more efficient than the traditional magnetic ballasts, producing up to 30% more lumens. This translates to a reduction in our carbon footprint, something everyone can smile about. Apollo E-ballasts will not only replace the inefficient magnetic ballasts of yore, but will stand up to and surpass any brand of digital ballasts available today. Many of the sought-after features are found in every single one of our E-ballasts, including the dimming ability, built-in cooling fan, and radio frequency protection. Coupling all that with our standard 3 year, no-questions-asked and 100% hassle-free warranty, Apollo Horticulture ballasts have become the visionary grower&#8217;s go-to instrument of choice for affordable high-performance, environmentally-friendly E-ballasts.



They had me at "carbon footprint"


----------

